# 2.6.29 irqf_disabled [SOLVED]

## lysergicacid

hi can anyone shed any light on as to why i get the messages relating to irqs : 

```

eth0: no link during initialization.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

eth0: no link during initialization.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

eth0: link up.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

IRQ 18/nvidia: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'voyager'

fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 0

IRQ 18/nvidia: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs
```

in the 2.6.29 kernels with exactly the same config i use in the 2.6.28 kernels please, i've never seen IRQF_DISABLED b4 now. and my network has never had link down like that then comes up after several tries. ps i've scanned through the pages on zen and skunk sources no one seems even comment on that its just part of posted dmesg txt, i cant for the life of me figure out why i'm getting it ?

----------

## Moloch

Google is your friend:

http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Kernel/2008-02/msg05512.html

http://zen-sources.org/content/irqfshared-irqfdisabled-fix-2629-rc

----------

## lysergicacid

thanks  :Smile:  i did google spent ages reading loads of ppl complaining about it didn't find them links though, tyvm  :Smile: 

----------

## figueroa

I'm experiencing this too:

IRQ 18/nvidia: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

with 2.6.29-gentoo-r5

GPU is a PCIE:

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 GS (rev a1)

I'm not sure why this thread is marked solved.

I don't understand why an available unshared IRQ isn't taken, and I don't really understand if I need to care about this.  Overall I'm happy with this kernel.

----------

